# a new one



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well i have been working so much this winter(90 hour work weeks in the big truck)hauling propane.

i asked the wife if i could treat my self to a new rifle.

i have been wanting another AR rifle

i have been wanting a RRA,but the local cabelas had an ad with some DPMS ORACLE'S on sale at a decent price(i have one of them already and like it alot).

the wife said i could spoil myself and get another one.

well we drove to the store today,since i have the day off of work.

well we got there before the doors opend,since they also had a door buster sale on ammo.

i managed to get an ammo box with 300 rds of .223 ammo before they had all disappeared(only had 60 on hand).

then i walked to the gun counter and waited my turn.

when they asked what i was interested in i told the i wanted an ORACLE,then the counter guy told me they had sold them all

last week. DAMN

well i asked what others they had in that price range other than the bushmaster model.

he walked to down them and poked around the gun rack and came back with a colt lite carbin model and showed it to me.

i looked it over and decided that it would work for my purposes.

i then had him add a red dot site on top of it.it also came with a free soft side case.

now i just gotta find time to get to the range once it warms up and the snow goes away.

hope it shoots as well as my ORACLE does.the trigger is defintaley smoother than my DPMS.

if anyone has a colt like this let me know how you like it.

heres a pic for ya'll



thanks for looking

tim

i am still saving for the RRA model that i want
after all, AR rifles are like ammo
you can never have enough of either of them


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Well good luck and enjoy


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Sweet looking rig!!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice looking rig indeed.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice (evil) black gun you got there.

Also have a great wife to let you go buy a new gun. Mine always says, what do you need that for. You don't shoot 1/2 of the ones you have already. Cause I want it.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Want. Need.

What's the difference


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nothing in my mind, but then again I don't think like my wife. To her, there has to be a "need" to buy something. IE - gas for the car to get to work.


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

Most women "need" a reason for their significant others purchases, but don't need one for their own in my experience...lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice purchase SGB. I bet that colt shoots just fine.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nice to see your hard work was well rewarded, bet you can't wait to send a few rounds down range.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Explaining "need" is a bogus exercise. Why does *anyone* need ice cream, bubble baths and more shoes than they have feet?


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

glenway said:


> Explaining "need" is a bogus exercise. Why does *anyone* need ice cream, bubble baths and more shoes than they have feet?


Good point.


----------

